# Bash Command Line



## higret (28. April 2006)

Hi

ich hab jetzt nach LFS und dann BLFS ein Linux aufgesetzt.

Allerdings bin ich mit der Bash überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Die sieht immer so aus:

"user@host : PWD" und danach kommt es erst wie in PS1 angegeben.

Wo kann ich den ersten Teil ändern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. April 2006)

Also eigentlich brauchst Du nur PS1 anzupassen.
Ich hab auch vor einer Weile LFS installiert und hab mir wie gesagt nur PS1 zurechtgerueckt.

Wie sieht denn Dein PS1 aus?
Wird vielleicht irgendwo PS1 neu gesetzt, mit Deinem PS1 am Ende?


----------



## higret (29. April 2006)

Hi

Mein PS1 wird in der Datei /etc/bashrc so gesetzt

export PS1 = "\u@\h:\w\$ "

und in der Datei /etc/profile genauso.

Hab da noch ein Problem, wenn ein Packet übers Netzwerk kommt, dann wird in der aktuellen Console immer die Firewall Log ausgeben. Also für jede Packet ein Nachricht.


mfg Dennis


----------



## deepthroat (1. Mai 2006)

Hi.





			
				higret hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein PS1 wird in der Datei /etc/bashrc so gesetzt
> 
> export PS1 = "\u@\h:\w\$ "
> 
> und in der Datei /etc/profile genauso.


Du brauchst die Variable normalerweise nicht exportieren. Und sind das Leerzeichen zwischen PS1 und dem Wert in Anführungszeichen? Mach die mal weg. (und verwende doch bitte die Code Tags).


			
				higret hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab da noch ein Problem, wenn ein Packet übers Netzwerk kommt, dann wird in der aktuellen Console immer die Firewall Log ausgeben. Also für jede Packet ein Nachricht.


 siehe man klogd insbesondere die Option -c.

Gruß


----------

